# Problème avec une imprimante konica minolta 1600 W



## racoline (22 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acquérir une imprimante laser couleur minolta magicolor 1600 w sur un site marchand; il était indiqué qu'elle était compatible avec les mac... et elle ne l'est pas !
On m'a dit qu'il était toutefois possible de contourner le problème.
Quand je veux imprimer un document, je vais dans Préf. Système, je clique sur + et je vois le nom apparaître mais je n'arrive pas à l'ajouter à ma liste d'imprimante.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire ?

Merci d'avance,

racoline


----------



## olaf1966 (22 Août 2009)

Effectivement pas compatible avec OSX, il me semble que le mieux serait de l'échanger contre une autre imprimante compatible OSX.

Je suis intéressé par une Canon i-SENSYS LBP7200Cdn, mais j'ai trouvé sur le site Canon:
"Compatibilité avec les systèmes d'exploitation:
¹ Le pilote Mac sera disponible à partir de juillet/août 2009, exclusivement sur le Web"

J'ai bien failli vivre la même mésaventure. 

Prends contact avec le SAV du site rapidement, tu dois avoir un délai de rétractation de 15 jours.


----------



## racoline (23 Août 2009)

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai commencé à faire mais ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne reprenaient pas le matériel informatique !!!
Mais je ne lâche pas l'affaire...

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## eternalbliss (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour
je up le sujet voir si une solution a été trouvée
car je me retrouve dans la même problematique, besoin d'installer la minolta 1600W sur un G5 sous Mac OsX, j'ai trouver des pistes de procédure pour l'installer sur le net, mais rien de très clair a mon sens

merci


----------



## marco5178 (17 Novembre 2010)

eternalbliss a dit:


> Bonjour
> je up le sujet voir si une solution a été trouvée
> car je me retrouve dans la même problematique, besoin d'installer la minolta 1600W sur un G5 sous Mac OsX, j'ai trouver des pistes de procédure pour l'installer sur le net, mais rien de très clair a mon sens
> 
> merci



J'espère que tu as trouvé la solution depuis mais je poste à tout hasard.

il faut installer le driver de la Konica Minolta 1680MF : http://onyxftp.mykonicaminolta.com/download/SearchResults.aspx?productid=1166


(Pour plus de détails, voir cette conversation sur les forums Apple : http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=10356423)

Je l'ai fait et ça fonctionne sous Snow Leopard.


----------



## eternalbliss (17 Novembre 2010)

C'est effectivement ce que j'ai fini par faire a l'époque, mais malheureusement toutes les options ne sont pas disponible du coup
On peut juste imprimer, c'est le principal


----------



## marco5178 (17 Novembre 2010)

eternalbliss a dit:


> C'est effectivement ce que j'ai fini par faire a l'époque, mais malheureusement toutes les options ne sont pas disponible du coup
> On peut juste imprimer, c'est le principal



Quelles sont les options manquantes ?


----------



## eternalbliss (17 Novembre 2010)

toutes !
on peut juste imprimer
pas de verif du niveau toner, mode eco, etc ...


----------

